# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Centro roto

## xicu

Me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre la manera de como "leer" el nombre pensado por el espectador. Me refiero al momento en el que el nombre aparece magicamente en el bolsillo. El problema lo veo cuando tienes gente rodeandote y no veo nunca cual es el mejor momento para llevar la mano al bolsillo y "ver el misterio". De todas formas, sigo las instrucciones de los 13 escalones y hasta ahora no he tenido mayores problemas.
Saludos

----------


## Ransen

para esas situaciones lo mejor es prepararte la cajetilla de cerillas.

----------


## Marco Antonio

o un estornudo a tiempo de sacar un kleenex o un panuelo.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

En los libros de Jas Jakutsch (creo que así se escribe) salen bastantes métodos para dar un vistazo al nombre, te recomiendo lo consigas, ya que me parece que no sería apropiado revelar por aca los procediemientos... o si :Confused: . Bueno en todo caso si los necesitas te los puedo enviar por privado..
Saludos

----------


## xicu

Bueno, pues nada, que mis resfriados tendran que ser mas habituales. Gracias por vuestras ideas.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Puedes hacer lo siguiente, llevar el taco de notas de donde has sacado el papel para el centro roto ( yo compro unos tacos de papel que vienen con las medidas justas para el efecto ) en el bolsillo donde luego descargas el centro, cuando vas a revelar lo escrito sacas el taco de notas con el centro delante, gestos de concentración mirando al espectador, miras luego el taco y haces como que escribes algo con lo cual te enteras de lo escrito por el espectador, pero dices no, no, lo tachas arrancas la primera hoja y la arrugas con el centro en su interior, te lo guardas en el bolsillo para evitar luego  posibles curiosos, y ya mostrando mas lo que vas a escribir tocando un poco las cenizas del papel quemado para captar mejor lo escrito por el espectador ,( puedes escribir incluso sin mirar la respuesta queda mas misterioso )

----------


## gus

Hay una conferencia de Anthony Blake donde se explican varias maneras.

Gus

----------


## xicu

Creo que Anthony Blake hizo grandes variaciones en la tecnica. ¿Donde esta publicada esa conferencia? 
Me gusta la idea de Gardy. La probe y  me resulto mu bien.
Gracias

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Me alegro  que te gustase mi idea para leer el centro roto, y más me alegra saber que te va bien con ella, para magia de cerca es la que yo siempre utilizo y va bien.  Saludos

----------


## MANU_222

Yo ese efecto lo hago con un misdirection con la escusa de que voy a buscar un encendedor a mi bolsillo , hago que no lo encuentro y miro el papel mientras tanto y cuando digo: vamos a agarrar el encendedor que lo tenia por aqui para prender fuego este papel, hago un estornudo para hacerlo mas bien natural...un saludos magico! espero que te sirva

----------


## Gandalf

Yo si veo estornudar al mago veo fantasmas ese mismo momento...

Nunca me ha parecido una opción buena para el mentalismo. Bueno, realmente nunca me ha parecido buena para nada de la magia salvo para hacer aparecer pañuelos, ya que viene al caso, pero no me parece una maniobra a aplicar a nada más.

----------


## ferpa

Hay muchas formas de poder ver lo escrito, yo utilizo una tecnica que, una vez visto se lo devuelvo al espectador a sus manos lo adivino, y para los espectadores los papeles siempre an estado en sus manos y además los pueden volver a formar y esta el papel completo, por lo que no pueden desconfiar, porque no quemo el papel

----------


## RAIMONS

yo uso el método ideado por anthony blake desde hace unos 8 años,y tengo que decir que es fenomenal,a más,como bien dice ferpa,yo tambienentrego el papel al espectador una vez realizado el centro. es fabuloso.sin duda,el centro es uno de los mejores juegos del mentalismo.

----------


## jero_quiroga

yo utilizo un block anillado que lo uso para escribir, siempre lo tengo un la mano, donde es una esquina tengo una bolita de cera de mago lo dejo en la mesa cuando recibo el papel del espectador, lo rompo, luego todos sabemos que se oculta.
y luego, lo  que se oculta cuando voy a agarra el anotador lo pego a la cera y con la lapicera lo abro, 
un saludo
jero

----------


## Pardo

Sin duda alguna, la tecnica del CR, es una de las mas fuertes en mentalismo siempre y cuando este muy bien estudiada su presentación...

Pues hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta, no solo el momento de leerlo, pues para mi, es lo menos importante...

Tiene que dar la sensacion de que le lees el pensamiento de verdad a alguien, con lo cual hay varios factores que hay que estudiar...

Primero, si leieramos la mente de verdad, no diriamos que nos escribieran sus pensamientos en un papel... pues hay que excusar muy bien el porque deben escribirlo, segundo, el porque deben escribirlo en el interior de un circulo, tambien hay que tener en cuenta, el porque si les haces escribir algo, a continuacion lo rompes... pues estas destruyendo lo que hay escrito que serviria para despues comprovarlo...

En fin, que un CR bien presentado, es una de las cosas mas dificiles realmente, pues en multitud de ocasiones, por no tener esas cosas estudiadas, la gente piensa que lo has leido (lo cual es verdad), no saben como ni cuando, pero saben que lo has leido... Y si saben eso, VAYA CAGADA!!!!

Espero que tengais en cuenta todo esto, pues he visto destrozar a varios magos esta fabulosa tecnica de la misma manera que algunos destrozan el uso del FP....

Salud!

Salud!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Luis:

Me alegra que hayas entrado en esta discusión, sobre el CT o CR hay un montón de técnicas. Desde la conferencia de Blake, el corinda, o incluso algunos destellos que se pueden leer en la recopilación Aquelarre. Incluso Wayne Houchin se atrevió en Stigmata con el Centro Roto. 

A mi entender pocos, muy pocos tienen la facultad de eliminar en los espectadores todos los factores de los que hablas. ya lo decía Tamariz en la Vía Mágica. Aunque Pujoman y yo hemos comentado algunas veces sobre el CR, yo todavía no he encontrado ninguna versión totalmente convincente. Salvo que saques a relucir, el tan tratado tema, de los poderes ocultos del fuego u otros similares que, en personas que realmente crean o sean facilmente sugestionables, con estos fenómenos, tienes el exito asegurado.

Un abrazo y me alegra mucho verte por aquí.

----------


## Pardo

Marco Antonio, como ya dije, lo más facil de un CR es ver lo que han escrito... lo mas díficil, hacer creer que realmente has leído sus pensamientos y no leído el papel, cosa que repito, eso si es muy díficil realmente de conseguir.

Yo aprendi la primera tectica de CR a finales de los 80, y te diré, que no he estado contento hasta finales de los 90... he estado mas de 10 años provando cosas y buscando justificaciones para cada acción, y la verdad, he llegado a varias conclusiones, y depende de para que haga un CR, uso una tecnica u otra, de la misma manera que uso unas justificaciones u otras...

Tenemos que darle importancia a cada acción, no solo a la de leer lo escrito...

Salud!

----------


## ferpa

Yo cuando hago el Centro Roto, nunca lo presento como una lectura de Mente, sino como unas percepciones extrasensoriales ( lo visto así ), y que más idoneo que leer la bola de cristal, pero como no la tenemos pido una moneda al publico y dibujo la bola en el papel, así queda juntificado el que tengan que escribir en el centro del papel, y os puedo decir que jamás nadie sospecho nada, lo máximo es que la gente puede pensar que as cambiado el papel, por eso tened presente de enseñar las manos bien abiertas y además que se vea bien que no teneis nada en ellas para quitar esa suspicacia, y lo demás es de la cosecha del mago :P  :P  :P

----------


## RAIMONS

sin duda es un buen sistema ferpa.otra forma de presentarlo.

----------


## hbcbeunza

> Sin duda alguna, la tecnica del CR, es una de las mas fuertes en mentalismo siempre y cuando este muy bien estudiada su presentación...
> 
> Pues hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta, no solo el momento de leerlo, pues para mi, es lo menos importante...
> 
> Tiene que dar la sensacion de que le lees el pensamiento de verdad a alguien, con lo cual hay varios factores que hay que estudiar...
> 
> Primero, si leieramos la mente de verdad, no diriamos que nos escribieran sus pensamientos en un papel... pues hay que excusar muy bien el porque deben escribirlo, segundo, el porque deben escribirlo en el interior de un circulo, tambien hay que tener en cuenta, el porque si les haces escribir algo, a continuacion lo rompes... pues estas destruyendo lo que hay escrito que serviria para despues comprovarlo...
> 
> En fin, que un CR bien presentado, es una de las cosas mas dificiles realmente, pues en multitud de ocasiones, por no tener esas cosas estudiadas, la gente piensa que lo has leido (lo cual es verdad), no saben como ni cuando, pero saben que lo has leido... Y si saben eso, VAYA CAGADA!!!!
> ...



Hola Mentales

Aquí dejo mi aporte de cómo hago mi rutina del CR.
Para comenzar creo el ambiente de que tengo un pacto con el diablo, y que él me concede la facultad transmision.
Luego hago el circulo diciendo que representa la tierra, y al costado dibujo un pequeño diablillo, pidiendo que lo mire fijamente, posteriormente piense en el lugar de cualquier parte del planeta que quisiera ir, que lo plasme en el dibujo de la tierra. Digo al espectador que se relaje que he invocado al demonio y que se imagine como llega a su lado y con sus garras se hecha al volar juntos y lo deja allí en donde pensó.
Para romper la maldición de la invocacion quemo el papel pues como sabrá el espectador la representación del diablo siempre tiene que arder en los infiernos.
Luego es mi turno de actuar, doy la revelación tipo Jim Callahan (http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=pE45QHIUfiM).

Saludos y espero guste mi representación.

----------


## Dario Piera

En la literatura mágica hay diversos sistemas. La idea comentada del block de Dai vernon es muy útil. Piensa que una vez con el C puedes llevarlo al bolsillo, usar una pizarra, etc. No tiene porque ser acto y seguido todas las acciones.

Y eso si, como muy bien se ha comentado aquí, cariño por la técnica.

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

en mi caso .. primero .. no deposito en el bolsillo el centro .. lo dejo en la misma mano .. luego me abro la chaqueta con la otra mano como si fuese a buscar algo en el bolsillo interno de ese lado con la mano en la que está el centro .. y en ese momento lo veo a una mano .. y no tiene puntos ciegos .. pero si me demoro mucho se ve raro, asi que hay que hacerlo rapidamente..
saludos.

----------


## hbcbeunza

Pero cuales son sus justificaciones para deshacerse del CR?
Aunque yo hayo todo un teatro para deshacerme y aún cuando lo repita nunca levanto sospechas ya que lo atribuyen a un ritual previo, y para ser sincero no conosco las anotaciones de Dai Vernon, espero que estén en español y poder conseguirmelas.
Saludos.

----------


## maximus

La clave está en lo que dice Pardo.
 Justificar cada una de las acciones que se realizan es mucho más importante que la lectura en sí.
¿Cómo se justifica, (sin que hayan sospechas por parte del cliente), el porqué de escribir una palabra en un papeleta, romperlo y luego quemarlo para más tarde adivinar lo escrito?

Sinceramente, no conozco muchas formas de justificarlo que no se salgan de la clásica o variantes de la que todos conocemos.
Ahí está la clave, o sea la presentación y missdiction del número.

Salu2.

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

yo hago como que busco el lapiz.

----------


## trib

Una posible justificacion de porque quemas la papeleta viene en el libro "PRISM" de Max Maven, en los primeros juegos. A mi parecer es una buena justificacion, aunque para que parezca creible hay que saber presentarlo demasiado bien.

Un Saludo!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Salvando las distancia con los magos que SI saben (no como yo aprendiz que es uno) que han escrito en este hilo, yo es que no rompo el papel.

 Uso la técnica de escribir a un lado y así poder verlo con la mano totalmente estirada, es decir, en mi caso es como que estoy intentando leer por dentro del papel plegado, más que lectura de pensamiento (justificas porqué lo escriben).

 La justificación para escribir en un lado es muy simple, llenar los otros "cuadrantes" con "símbolos cabalísiticos" de ayuda, o lo que querais.

 Puedes romper (o quemar) el papel también, claro está, pero en este caso lo veo más limpio porque no tienes que guardar nada.

 De todas maneras, si que es verdad que sin darme mucha cuenta (ahora, que estoy pensando en las veces que he hecho un CR) si que he usado diferentes técnicas según la situación. Quizá, como dice Luis, esa sea la verdadera magia de un CR (y donde se nota que no soy mago, porque si no lo tendría estudiado y no me saldría improvisado jejejeej  :roll: )

----------


## Pardo

> Salvando las distancia con los magos que SI saben (no como yo aprendiz que es uno) que han escrito en este hilo, yo es que no rompo el papel.
> 
>  Uso la técnica de escribir a un lado y así poder verlo con la mano totalmente estirada, es decir, en mi caso es como que estoy intentando leer por dentro del papel plegado, más que lectura de pensamiento (justificas porqué lo escriben).
> 
>  La justificación para escribir en un lado es muy simple, llenar los otros "cuadrantes" con "símbolos cabalísiticos" de ayuda, o lo que querais.
> 
>  Puedes romper (o quemar) el papel también, claro está, pero en este caso lo veo más limpio porque no tienes que guardar nada.
> 
>  De todas maneras, si que es verdad que sin darme mucha cuenta (ahora, que estoy pensando en las veces que he hecho un CR) si que he usado diferentes técnicas según la situación. Quizá, como dice Luis, esa sea la verdadera magia de un CR (y donde se nota que no soy mago, porque si no lo tendría estudiado y no me saldría improvisado jejejeej  :roll: )


Compañero! Lo que describe aqui, no es un CR, pues no rompes, es un vistazo de papeleta, de las cuales hay tambien muuuuuuuchas técnicas distintas y muy útiles también para muchas cosas. Pero a lo que vamos, tal y como dices tu, ya justificas los actos, quje es lo realmente importante con cualquier técnica.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Recuerden que el CR no es un efecto. Es una tecnica para obtener informacion.

----------


## cuenk

Un forma de ver el CR que me pareció muy adecuada, la comento por si a alguien le da una idea o le sirve de algo. Una vez lo tienes sacas del bolsillo una cajita de cerillas de las de solapa, las que solían dar en los bares y restaurantes (ahora son menos frecuentes), a esa cajita por la parte de detrás de las cerillas le abremos hecho una abertura lo suficientemente  grande para ver detrás, al estar cerrada todo es normal, mientras arrancas la cerilla, vistazo, la cierras y la guardas de nuevo. 
Un saludo

----------


## humorymagia

Creo que la idea del pañuelo es buena, pero no para estornudar.. yo uso gafas ( solo de lejos ) pero es una buena idea para limpiarlas...

----------


## hbcbeunza

> Recuerden que el CR no es un efecto. Es una tecnica para obtener informacion.


A mi parecer tiene las dos funciones.
¿ Qué opinan ?

----------


## Pardo

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> Recuerden que el CR no es un efecto. Es una tecnica para obtener informacion.
> 
> 
> A mi parecer tiene las dos funciones.
> ¿ Qué opinan ?


NO, como bien se ha dicho, es solo una técnica, con la cual se pueden hacer muchos efectos, pero no es un juego en si, es solo una téctica, como podria ser un doble lift o un culebreo...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Rafa Piccola

> Un forma de ver el CR que me pareció muy adecuada, la comento por si a alguien le da una idea o le sirve de algo. Una vez lo tienes sacas del bolsillo una cajita de cerillas de las de solapa, las que solían dar en los bares y restaurantes (ahora son menos frecuentes), a esa cajita por la parte de detrás de las cerillas le abremos hecho una abertura lo suficientemente  grande para ver detrás, al estar cerrada todo es normal, mientras arrancas la cerilla, vistazo, la cierras y la guardas de nuevo. 
> Un saludo


Si, además, pegas cello de doble cara en la ventana (lo escrito se verá igual a través del cello por que es transparente) el centro se quedará pegado lo que te dará la seguridad de que el papel no se te puede caer y el manejo, como diría Ascanio, tendrá una mayor "soltura despistante".

Saludos

----------


## Sr.Mago

Primero que todo quiero excusarme por revivir un tema que lleva dos años en Standby, llegue hasta él usando el buscador y de los temas que hablan del CR este es el mas completo que encontré, y no quise abrir uno nuevo para, como dicen los moderadores, no dispersar la información del foro.

*******

 Ahora si, hace unas semanas ya, leyendo los 13 Escalones que me tope con el concepto del CR, y la idea de lograr un efecto de tal impacto usando "simplemente" un trozo de papel, y un lápiz me fascino. Comprendo la necesidad, para que el impacto sea el optimo, de justificar y camuflar cada acción, para que el efecto sea percibido como lo que deseamos (en mi caso una lectura del pensamiento).

 Así pensando y pensando llegue a la siguiente idea que quiero describir con detalle, sin revelar nada, por supuesto, para que opinen que tal, que puedo agregar, quitar, o si debo modificar algo (o todo), para ya comenzar a practicarlo como efecto completo. Comprendo que no podré presentarlo mañana, pero mientras antes comience con la practica, antes podré hacerlo:

 Acá va la idea:

 Comienzo frente a los espectadores de pie sin nada en las manos y tras hacer alguna introducción, me dirijo a uno que este hacia mi lado izquierdo diciendo algo así como _"mírame a los ojos, voy a pedirte que pienses en el Nombre de una persona que conozcas... y que yo no conozca (las ultimas 5 palabras van solo si el espectador es un conocido mío, familiar o amigo), quiero que visualices ese Nombre en tu mente y que trates de transmitírmelo... ¿lo tienes?, ¡Si!..."_ 

Acá simulo estar recibiendo algo, y tomando la idea de que, creo, que *visualizar* un nombre (una palabra) en la mente es mas difícil que un objeto, un lugar o una persona, y que el espectador no va a estar visualizando el nombre, sino a la persona que conoce con ese nombre (por eso el detalle de que sea alguien que yo no conozca, por que si lo conozco, al supuestamente visualizarlo, sabría como se llama), (Si esta idea esta errada comuníquenmelo y mando todo al carajo  :117: ), entonces continuo...

_“No, pero, no visualices a la persona, si no a su Nombre... Mira, para que te sea mas fácil...”_ acompañando estas palabras saco una pequeña libreta y un lápiz, arranco la primera hoja y dibujando un circulo continuo_ “...escríbelo acá, con el nombre escrito ahí dentro te será mas fácil visualizarlo en tu mente... ah! aprovecha de mostrarlo a los demás, así ellos también sabrán en que nombre estas pensando..._ (con esto mantengo la prueba del nombre, y evito que pueda engañarme. Soy paranoico). Le entrego el lápiz, la hoja, y la libreta para que afirme al escribir.

_“Lo tienes, léelo y visualízalo en tu mente... ¿ya?, ¿lo tienes ahora en tu mente? ¡Bien!, manténlo solo en tu mente, olvídate del papel, dóblalo dámelo, ya no lo necesitamos...”_ diciendo esto lo rompo y meto los trozos en el bolsillo derecho del pantalón... _“Dame la libreta...”_ la recibo con la mano izquierda y la paso a la derecha, para con la izquierda recibir también el lápiz. Cambio el lápiz y la libreta de mano (soy diestro) y mirando al espectador a los ojos comienzo a visualizar el nombre que esta pensando, garabateo algo _“no, no es esto...”_ arranco la hoja, la arrugo y al bolsillo, vuelvo a intentarlo para esta vez si conseguir recibir el nombre que esta pensando...

**********

Eso es mas o menos, no es la idea mas perfecta, pero es todo lo que se me ocurre por ahora, la parte que no me convence del todo es cuando le pido el papel, decirle que lo doble en cuatro... pensaba tal vez en decir que lo doble solo por la mitad, y al recibirlo yo doblarlo a la siguiente mitad y entonces romperlo...

En fin, espero sus comentarios y sugerencias, si la idea no va bien, pues sus consejos, que como digo ese concepto impromptu y simple en materiales del CR me encanto.


.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Sr.Mago.
Encuentro una parte muy débil y es el momento en que pides el trozo de papel.
¿para que lo pides, si no nos hace falta?
¿acaso el necesita sus manos libres para algo?

No me convence no das un motivo para recoger ese papel.

Ya se que es un clasico pero..¿ has pensado en crear la necesidad de usar el papel?
el clásico de quemar el papel para leer su humo o usar sus cenizas.
también se me ocurre que puedes romper el papel y tirarlos dentro de un tarro de tinta y luego con esa tinta escribir el nombre pensado. o en un vaso con agua...

No se pero tiene que crear la necesidad de coger el papel.

Un saludo.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Si, MagDani, esa es toda la parte que no me convence, igual eso de leer cenizas o humo, no me gusta mucho, por eso trataba de buscar un método para que fuera directamente lectura del pensamiento, pero es la parte de tener que pedir el papel de regreso (para hacer nada con el mas que romperlo ¿?) a lo que no le encuentro una justificación clara... 


 Como digo me gusta el juego por su carácter de impromtu y para eso me gustaria dejarlo, para esas ocaciones en las que no disponga de nada mas que un lapiz y un papel...

----------


## Pulgas

El mentalismo es una de las ramas que despista a los que se acercan a él(esencialmente a los que empiezan), porque comparte una doble naturaleza altamente contradictoria: es muy sencillo, pero al mismo tiempo es una de las disciplinas más difíciles que existen.
Es sencillo, pues en su ejecución no hay técnicas de manipulación complicadas, ni exige horas y horas de ensayo para lograr que te salga un sólo pase (ojo, esto es una generalización, ya sé que muchos juegos exigen técnicas complicadas). 
Es complicado (complicadísimo) porque hay que disimular esa simpleza, hay que dotarla de naturalidad sin permitir una sola grieta en el espectador (y eso es dificilísimo).
Precisamente por eso, todo tiene que estar justificado. A los ojos del público todo es "normal", no puede haber nada extraño, nada que induzca a pensar que se ha hecho "algo".
Ése es el error que (creo) cometes en tu presentación. No hay justificación, te saltas la premisa principal de un juego. Quieres hacer una acción que tú mismo reconoces como "innecesaria": "_dámelo, ya no lo necesitamos_").
i no existe la lógica en el hecho de escribir, si no hay coherencia en el hecho de utilizar, doblar y romper un papel, nos cargamos todo el juego. Dejamos abierta la ventana a la duda.
Como juego impromptu lo he hecho muchas veces en un bar, con una servilleta y un bolígrafo que me ha prestado el camarero. Y funciona. Funciona muy bien.
Utilizo algunas de las sutilezas que presenta Simon Lovell en su DVD Survival Magic.
Te lo resumo. Al entregar la servilleta le explico lo que tiene que hacer: dibujo el óvalo (en mi caso hago un espejo) y marco los dobleces para mostrarle cómo quiero que doble la hoja. Se la entrego, me giro.
Cuando me la devuelve, y al hilo de la charla (está justificado por la historia de los espejos) rompo el papel y le entrego los trocitos. De espaldas a él trato de adivinar lo que ha escrito y fallo. Le pido que extienda la mano con los papelitos y coloco la mía encima, para estar en contacto con él y con los pedazos de espejo (sigue acorde a la charla). (De paso le devuelvo ya sabes qué). Creo adivinarlo y lo escribo. Hay un aparente fallo: la imagen que he recibido es especular, es decir, escribo la palabra como si se reflejase en un espejo. Pero es la misma.
Todo está justificado por la charla. Creo que no dejo lugar a dudas. Cada paso es necesario, porque así lo exige lo que voy contando. A nadie le sorprende que rompa el papel, porque el espejo se rompe. A nadie le sorprende que me cueste mucho (por la dificultad del espejo roto). A nadie le sorprende que busque el contacto con el objeto (porque refuerzo el sexto sentido con los sentidos normales). Y todo es muy limpio.
Hay un par de sutilezas más que uso y que no debo contar en abierto, pero si lo estudias un poquito llegarás a las mismas conclusiones que yo para mejorarlo.
En resumen: si dejas abierta una puerta a la duda, el juego pierde fuerza (o es un fracaso, directamente). Cúbrete las espaldas y te dará muchas satisfacciones.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Sr. Mago, hay una cosita que me desconcierta, y es el uso de la libreta.

El CR, tiene que ser simple, y el uso de la libreta, nos puede llevar a pensar en algo que no queramos. Puesto que la das y la recoges, ya no es necesario hacer un CR, hay otros métodos para saber el nombre.

Sólo es una opinión, no es un consejo.

Lou Less.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Gracias por sus respuestas...

 Comprendo lo que dices en tus primeras palabras, Pulgas, el Mentalismo es la rama que mas me fascina del ilusionismo, y mientras mas leo de el, mas me gusta, y créeme que entiendo lo complicado que es realizarlo, por lo mismo antes de siquiera pensar en practicar la idea que tenia (y mucho antes de siquiera pensar en presentarla), preferí exponerla a ustedes que son los que saben, y así no cagarla. Es por donde me gustaría ir en esto del ilusionismo, se que es un camino largo y que estoy en pañales, por eso digo que no lo haré mañana, pero es el camino por donde quiero ir... 

 Con respecto a la idea que tenia, el concepto iba en el hecho de que no se suponiese que el espectador debiese escribir el nombre pensado, sino solo visualizarlo en su mente, pero al ver que no visualizaba el nombre, sino a la persona que se llamaba así, entonces le pedía que escribiese el nombre para que le fuese mas fácil visualizarlo... no se si se entiende, es como que te pidiera que visualices una pelota en tu mente, eso es fácil, pero que visualices la palabra "pelota" eso es mas complicado y no visualizarías la palabra, sino una pelota. (me explico fatal) o, es como si te pidiera que visualizaras el nombre de tu padre, ¿visualizarías su nombre o a el?... luego con el nombre ya escrito, leyendolo podría visualizarlo ya en su mente con mayor facilidad, por eso el papel luego se vuelve innecesario, el hecho de escribir el nombre seria solo una circunstancia, pero, "supuestamente" no era algo que yo tuviese planificado que hiciese... ese era el concepto, así creía que se justificaba.

 Veré si puedo conseguir el dvd que mencionas...

 Lou Less, tienes toda la razón... 

 Bueno, gracias de nuevo y a seguir pensando...

----------


## Pulgas

El DVD del que hablo no es de mentalismo, aunque enseñen el CR.
El argumento me sigue pareciendo pobre. Creo que no es suficiente excusa como para escribirlo y retirar el papel acto seguido.

----------


## pableton

> Gracias por sus respuestas...
> 
> 
>  Con respecto a la idea que tenia, el concepto iba en el hecho de que no se suponiese que el espectador debiese escribir el nombre pensado, sino solo visualizarlo en su mente, pero al ver que no visualizaba el nombre, sino a la persona que se llamaba así, entonces le pedía que escribiese el nombre para que le fuese mas fácil visualizarlo...


Yo creo que eso es lo más mosqueante. Si lo haces así, nunca podrás repetirlo con el mismo público. "Qué curioso, siempre pide que lo piense, no sale y luego pide que lo escriba..."

Es mejor dar las instrucciones sin decir qué va a ocurrir. Así estás mucho más cubierto dado que el espectador no sabe lo que vas a hacer. Escribe aquí, visualiza, rompemos, quemamos... Todas estas imágenes hacen que el nombre se grabe en tu mente, etc.

la versión de pulgas me gusta.

----------


## ignoto

Yo prefiero aprovechar el centro roto para que "lo adivine" alguien del público.

----------


## profesor_moriarty

buscando con google he visto este post, pues estoy con el Corinda, que me acabo de comprar.

Estoy tratando de aprender el CT y me asaltan dudas y miedos. Soy novato total.

No comprendo como se puede hacer para que "alguien del público lo adivine", como dice el último compañero.

Yo he pensado una burrada para deshacerme del CT. Cuando toso, la segunda vez, me llevo la mano a la boca, estoy de espaldas, y tras pegar el vistazo, con la lengua me como el papel. Me lo pongo debajo de la lengua y se va deshaciendo, luego, al poco, trago saliva.

Era un vicio que tenía cuando memorizaba en el institutuo y en la carrera. 

Es muy chapucero?

Gracias!

----------


## pujoman

Si, muy chapucero jaja
Hay varias maneras de hacer el vistazo...aunque yo te recomiendo NO hacer un centro roto...mejor hacer un Vistazo (es una variante del CR) el cual ves el contenido mientras rompes. Hay dvds de lee earlee que te explican muy bien los movimientos i diferentes tipos...es la mejor manera la verdad. El CR yo lo uso si tengo por ejemplo maletin o sitio para mirar tranquilamente...ha llegado un punto en que te despreocupas y te cubres con lo que tengas alli presente...a lo facil vamos, para que complicarnos? Si es que a veces lo mas dificil...nos complica la vida.

un saludo!

----------


## profesor_moriarty

y cómo puedo hacerme con ese DVD de lee earlee? está en español? Como puedo conseguirlo?

Tan sólo tengo el Corinda.

----------


## GioMentalismo

El Billet Tear de Matthew Mello es una buena version, ya que das el vistazo mientras realizas las secuencias de rupturas, y es indetectable, y bastante facil con un poco de practica.

----------


## profesor_moriarty

estoy jodido...hoy, he hecho el centro roto en la sala de profesores...ha sido genial, dos se han quedado perplejas, pero una, que es una escéptica total y super inteligente...se ha quedado rota...sólo decía..."ciencia...ciencia...piensa en ciencia..."

he tenido dos minutos de subión, todo supercontrolado y con el tema de que son ellas, que la mente, que tal y tal...pero a los dos minutos, estaba sin hablar...me dice..."ya sé como lo has hecho! me has pegado un cambiazo y cuando te has ido ygirado lo has visto..." la he cagado chicos...quería que saliera tan bien que quizá me he alejado bastante...los ángulos no me favorecían porque la tercera ha entrado con el número empezado...y es que no he encontrado otro lugar...y es que esta es de ese público difícil difícil...

lo he negado y me he pegado un órdago...me ha dejado ko por dentro...el rollo es que ha robado la ilusión a las que estaban flipando...y me he marcado un órdago...le he dicho que "el viernes que viene, en el mismo sitio, a la misma hora, sin irme, a tan sólo unos metros de ella, que me mire lo que quiera...

el tema es que vengo pensando y al saber que existe una conferencia de blake...he mirado...alguien puede ayudarme :Confused: ? lo he negado y ella no las tenía todas consigo....joder...necesito mantener la ilusión....me ha dado una pena terrible cuando ha dicho eso y he visto las caras de las demás...la verdad es que la decirlo, cuadra.

ayudadme por favorr! tenemos hasta el viernes!

que es eso de la conferencia de blake?

por público o privado por favor!!!!

----------


## pros78

Hola Moriarty.
Lo de la conferencia de blake hace tiempo que estube detras de ello pero al no encontrar nada desisti.
Lo que te ha pasado me atreveria a decir que a todos nos ha pasado  alguna vez con este juego o con cualquiera, lo importante de estos  casos, en mi opinion, es aprender de estos pequeños errores; todos  tenemos amigos que desgraciadamente suelta un comentario de logica  aplastante en el momento menos oportuno y lo estropea todo.
Algunos de mis amigos cuando se dan cuenta que han estropeado el momento  por su comentario me piden perdón, en ese caso, a solas con él le hago  ver que estoy molesto, le acepto la disculpas a cambio de que no lo  vuelva hacer.
 Por lo general, de nuestro comportamiento, y nuestra forma de presentar  la magia se daran cuenta que es mejor ilusionarse y no estropear el  momento.
Creo que debemos buscar un cierto distanciamiento personal, a la hora de  hacer ciertos juegos y los amigos por mucho que nos empeñemos,  no son  los mas apropiados.
Elige bien a las personas y la situacion adecuada para cada juego,  cuando alguien me dice que haga algo y veo que su intencion es  destriparlo le digo que mi objetivo es ilusionar y que él no está por la  labor de ilusionarse.

Este juego lo hice tantas veces que ya no me atrevo hacerlo, desde  entonces he buscado el gimmick perfecto para causar el mismo efecto, a  dia de hoy sigo buscando.

----------


## pujoman

yo buscaria otro sistema que no fuera el centro roto...por las circumstancias que propones...lo mejor era hacer vistazo...si eres de Madrid, ven este martes a la sala Houdini...imparto conferencia y uno de los puntos es "como saber informacion": centro roto, vistazos, cambios y otros sistemas...segun las condiciones te irán mejor unas cosas u otras.

un saludooo

----------


## profesor_moriarty

Gracias compañeros!

Gracias por los consejos. No, no vivo en Madrid, vivo en Barcelona pero acabo de llegar y no sé donde contactar con otros mentalistas. Tan sólo he comprado "Esto es magia" y el "Corinda". Es un hobby pero me estoy picando, me encanta. Apenas tengo tiempo porque acabo mi segunda carrera. Me queda un año y cuando lo haga voy a dedicarle más tiempo.

Me la voy jugar. A ver que os parece.

Habían dos compañeras. Una es crédula y amante de la fantasía, la otra es más escéptica. Hoy he hablado con ella y le he dicho lo que me comenta el compañero sobre la ilusión. Se ha sentido tan culpable que se ha disculpado mil veces.

De todas maneras, cuando lo ha hecho, le he dicho que no tenía ni idea de lo que había pasado, que si lo llego a saber no me voy tan lejos. En plan órdago le he soltado que lo voy a hacer delante de sus narices. Para picarla un poco le he dicho que le voy a echar otro pulso a la ciencia. Topo perfecto. Yo la he apretado porque se sentía muy culpable y en aquel momento hago la peor cagarrá y me la aplaude. Le dicho, no voy a tocar los papeles, lo haces, lo pliegas, si me dejas me giro para no ver nada, lo rompes, me lo das y cierro el puño.

El tema es que antes he hablado con la crédula. Con esta voy a quedar el día de antes y le voy a hacer la variante de PUNX MIER. Esta está perdida y le encanta todo lo relacionado con la mente. A ver si me sale. Eso sí, una vez haya recuperado la confianza de esta y le demuestra el poder de la mente, la voy a utilizar de gancho con la otra para el día siguiente. He hablado hoy con la crédula y le he dicho que me reconstruyera que había dicho exactamente la otra. El tema es que la escéptica lo clavó, pero lo he negado. Le he dicho que vamos a hacerle un gag para echarle un pulso a la ciencia...TODO ESTO PASARÁ UNA VEZ HAYA CONSEGUIDO ILUSIONARLA DE NUEVA Y CREA EN EL PODER DE LA MENTE...el jueves...una vez haya pasado esto, la tengo de gancho con la otra, el viernes. Hemos acordado una palabra y su actuación. Haré un poco de numerito para lanzar pistas falsas...le diré que lo doble todo lo que quiera, haré una pirámide en lugar de un círculo, que me dejo verlo sin abrirlo, lo romperé saltándome su regla pero en sus narices, y luego se lo daré. Incluso a lo mejor, si veo que su vista va donde creo que irá, voy a marcarme un gesto torpe para romperla cuando abra lo que estais pensando...luego, todo la concentración del blanco, espejo...y plas! 

con esta jugada creo recuperar la ilusión de las dos...una con PUNX MIER, la otra con el gag "salchica" del corinda...con la jugada las dos volverán a creer en el poder de la mente.

lo veis un suicidio?

----------


## pujoman

yo suelo ir a Barcelona de vez en cuando! soy de Vilanova i la geltru!

yo creo que si es un suicidio, recuerda que no tienes porque demostrar nada sino quieres.
yo le haria otro tipo de efectos.

si quieres quedar algun dia, aqui estoy!! 

un saludoo

----------

